# 450 bushmaster brass



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I plan to have one spent casing coated in swamp mud for you tomorrow morning


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, I'll take it! Good luck tomorrow sir!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Here:


http://450bushmaster.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4817


I know 2 guys that do it and neither has to inside neck turn, just trim to length and fire. One is a black gun and the other is a rebarrelled Savage bolt gun. Read all posts and make up your own mind. You never know, once in awhile you stumble across 284 based brass cheap at gun shows. 


Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Interested in trading a couple boxes of brass for some of your reloads?


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

357Maximum said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> http://450bushmaster.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4817
> ...



I have pondered using 284 brass. I am not in dire need for brass. I'm just always on the lookout for it. I found a guy on Facebook that has it for .40 a piece so I have been getting it from him lately. Also know another guy with 400#s of brass for .50 each. I just figured if anyone had it and was willing to part with it I would be willing to take it.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Jimw said:


> Interested in trading a couple boxes of brass for some of your reloads?



I am not keen on sharing reloads. I am a little weary that something bad could happen. No offense sir. I would however purchase them at a fair price.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Handloading for others would be like walking down the street and hitting people at random with a ball peen hammer. YOU GONNA GET SUED...at best.


Just tossed the 284 thing out there, you cannot tell from an avatar what other people know or their experience level.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

357Maximum said:


> Handloading for others would be like walking down the street and hitting people at random with a ball peen hammer. YOU GONNA GET SUED...at best.
> 
> 
> Just tossed the 284 thing out there, you cannot tell from an avatar what other people know or their experience level.


Didn't know it was like that, sorry.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

What's to be sorry about, none of know something til we do.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I got 300 pieces shipped to my door for 120$. It was also cleaned in ss pins and super bright.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

On the prowl for 35 rem, 300 wsm and 300rum brass too.


----------

